# Formater une clé USB sous OS X



## Gloria victis (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Comment faut-il procéder pour formater une clé USB (voire pour tout autre périphérique externe de stockage) sous OS X ? Sans le click droit de Microsoft, je suis pour le moment perdu.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## DeepDark (11 Novembre 2008)

Il faut passer par l'Utilitaire de disque 

Pourquoi tu veux formater ta clé USB?


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Novembre 2008)

Tu as quoi comme souris, pour ne pas avoir de click droit ?


----------



## anneee (11 Novembre 2008)

applications/utilitaires/utilitaires de disque/sélectionner ta clef USB 

ensuite tu choisis le système de fichiers que tu veux utiliser: 

- hfs+ si tu te sers exclusivement de Mac OS

- ntfs si tu te sers exclusivement de windows

- MS DOS FAT si tu veux utiliser ta clef via les deux systèmes


comme te l'a dit Flibust007, le clic droit existe sur Mac OS, mais ne permet pas d'accéder au menu de formatage


----------



## DeepDark (11 Novembre 2008)

anneee a dit:


> applications/utilitaires/utilitaires de disque/sélectionner ta clef USB
> 
> ensuite tu choisis le système de fichiers que tu veux utiliser:
> 
> ...



Pas de choix pour la formater en NTFS, ça faut le faire sous windows...


----------



## anneee (11 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pas de choix pour la formater en NTFS, ça faut le faire sous windows...



oui et ça n'aurait que très peu d'intérêts...


----------



## Arlequin (11 Novembre 2008)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme souris, pour ne pas avoir de click droit ?


  clique droit sur une clé (ou tout autre support) puis option "formater" .... tu as ça toi sous MacOs ?


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Novembre 2008)

Gloria Victis,
Daigneras - tu répondre ou donner signe parce que sinon, on ne se "casse" plus pour toi ...


----------



## John-B15 (7 Mai 2009)

Comment faire pour formater ma clé en HFS+ ?


----------



## anneee (7 Mai 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> Comment faire pour formater ma clé en HFS+ ?





anneee a dit:


> applications/utilitaires/utilitaires de disque/sélectionner ta clef USB
> 
> ensuite tu choisis le système de fichiers que tu veux utiliser:
> 
> - hfs+ si tu te sers exclusivement de Mac OS




bonne soirée


----------



## Unikquentin (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'essaye de formater ma clé usb dans utilitaire de disque. Mais à chaque fois que j'essaye, il m'affiche un message d'erreur. Je ne comprends pas. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? 

Merci d'avance ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2014)

Unikquentin a dit:


> J'essaye de formater ma clé usb dans utilitaire de disque. Mais à chaque fois que j'essaye, il m'affiche un message d'erreur. Je ne comprends pas.
> 
> Pouvez-vous m'aider ?



Ben nan ! On peut pas &#8230; Peut-être que si tu nous disais quel message d'erreur, on pourrait, mais là, à moins de faire de la divination en lisant dans les entrailles d'un PC-Windows sacrifié à cette fin, rien à faire  :mouais:


----------



## Unikquentin (21 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 
Je suis sur mac, le message d'erreur est le suivant, 

La partition a échoué. Erreur*:

Le balayage des données du volume afin dempêcher de futures recherches accidentelles a échoué.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2014)

Et quelles options dans l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Unikquentin (22 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai choisi l'option MBR


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2014)

Unikquentin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai choisi l'option MBR



Nan, pas ça, je voulais parler de ça :




Sinon, pourquoi "MBR" ? tu as retenu quel format ? MS-DOS ou exFAT pour une utilisation mixte Mac/PC ?


----------



## Unikquentin (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 

L'"options effacement sécurisé" , je ne l'ai jamais vu.
j'ai choisi l'option MBR, pour la partition.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2014)

Bon &#8230; Et pourquoi MBR ? Tu la formate en FAT32, cette clé ?


----------



## Unikquentin (27 Janvier 2014)

Le problème ce que je ne parviens pas à la formater.. Il me proposais que 3 choix qui sont : 

=Tableau de partition de guide 
=carte de partition Apple
= Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2014)

Unikquentin a dit:


> Le problème ce que je ne parviens pas à la formater.. Il me proposais que 3 choix qui sont :
> 
> =Tableau de partition de guide
> =carte de partition Apple
> = Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)



Ben, ça, je sais (sauf que c'est "Tableau de partition GUID" et pas "de guide", ça ne m'explique toujours pas "pourquoi MBR ?" sur un Mac Intel, le schéma devrait être Tableau de partition GUID (et le format "Mac OS étendu"), précisément, sauf si le medium (clé ou disque) doit être partagé avec un PC embarquant un Windows plus ancien que Seven, auquel cas, mieux vaut effectivement choisir MBR avec un format FAT32, Windows, jusqu'à Vista, ayant la vilaine tendance à détruire les tables de partition des disques qui ne sont pas en MBR.


----------



## Unikquentin (28 Janvier 2014)

Je pensais que "Tableau de partition GUID" était que pour les macs. Je souhaite avec ma clé usb lire des fichiers sur ma télé ainsi que sur des PC.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

Je pensais que que "Tableau de partition GUID" ainsi que "Mac Os étendu" était réservé exclusivement aux mac. Avec ma clé usb je souhaite lire des fichiers sur ma télé ainsi que sur les PC. Non je n'ai pas de PC embraquant un Windows plus ancien que Steven.


----------



## Unikquentin (28 Janvier 2014)

Je pensais que que "Tableau de partition GUID" ainsi que "Mac Os étendu" était réservé exclusivement aux mac. Avec ma clé usb je souhaite lire des fichiers sur ma télé ainsi que sur les PC. Non je n'ai pas de PC embraquant un Windows plus ancien que Steven.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2014)

Unikquentin a dit:


> Je pensais que que "Tableau de partition GUID" ainsi que "Mac Os étendu" était réservé exclusivement aux mac.



Pas du tout, du moins en ce qui concerne le Tableau de Partition GUID, il est aussi employé par diverses versions de Linux/Unix, et est supporté par Windows 7 et 8, pour autant que je sache.

Toutefois, dans ton cas, c'est du MBR et du FAT32, qu'il te faut (because téléviseur  En général, ces bêtes là ne supportent que ça).

Après reste à savoir pourquoi ça ne marche pas. Elle n'a pas un verrou physique en écriture, ta clé ?


----------



## Unikquentin (29 Janvier 2014)

Comment puis-je savoir si ma clé a un verrou physique en écriture ?

Ben &#8230; En la regardant ! S'il y a un petit commutateur quelque part sur la clé, alors, il faut le positionner sur "déverrouillé".


----------



## Unikquentin (30 Janvier 2014)

Je ne vois pas de commutateur quelque pars sur la clé...


----------

